# [solved] iptables e kernello 2.6.20-r6

## Elbryan

Hum.. iptables non vuole sapere di andare..

In pratica l'unica cosa che sa dirmi è:

```

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

Premetto che il supporto per iptables nel kernel è configurato:

```

elbryan@tux /usr/src/linux $ cat .config | grep TABLES

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

```

Premetto che iptables lo ho ricompilato dopo aver aggiornato il kernel

```

 - - extensions : Enable support for 3rd patch-o-matic extensions

 - - imq        : Enable support for intermediate queueing devices (http://www.linuximq.net)

 + + ipv6       : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - l7filter   : Enable support for layer 7 filtering (http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net)

 - - static     : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically

```

Premetto che utilizzo kmyfirewall (nonostante io usi gnome però mi trovo bene con sto tool).

Prima di cambiare kernel caricavo lo script generato da kmyfirewall al boot e tutto andava alla grande..

Ora quell'errore..

Idee? Consigli? ^^Last edited by Elbryan on Mon Apr 23, 2007 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

verifica di aver caricato tutti i moduli per iptables,   

ti posto tutto ciò che ho io, forse per te saranno troppe, vedi tu...    :Wink: 

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IP_NF_ | grep -v \#

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

```

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep FILTER | grep -v \#

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y
```

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep TABLES | grep -v \#

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

```

fatto ciò devi caricare :

```

modprobe ip_tables

modprobe iptable_filter

modprobe x_tables
```

dopo di che dovrebbe funzionare.  

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

Ora mi da qualche errore in meno.. però il problema persiste..

```

tux linux # cat .config | grep IP_NF | grep -v \#

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

tux linux # cat .config | grep FILTER | grep -v \#

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

tux linux # cat .config | grep TABLES | grep -v \#

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

```

```

tux linux # modprobe ip_tables

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

tux linux # modprobe iptable_filter

FATAL: Module iptable_filter not found.

tux linux # modprobe x_tables

FATAL: Module x_tables not found.

```

Bah.. mi suona sempre molto strano ogni tanto linux ghgh..

----------

## crisandbea

dopo aver ricompilato il kernel aggiungendo le varie voci, hai  riemerso iptables???

i moduli  non vengono caricati perchè li hai messi come built-in.

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

fatto.. riemerso e modprobato ma sempre not found..

Ho riprovato a lanciare lo script

```

tux elbryan # sh /etc/kmyfirewall/kmyfirewall.sh restart

Clearing iptables (created by KMyFirewall)...       Done.

Starting iptables (created by KMyFirewall)...       FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

FATAL: Module ipt_LOG not found.

FATAL: Module ipt_limit not found.

FATAL: Module ipt_state not found.

FATAL: Module ip_conntrack_ftp not found.

FATAL: Module ip_conntrack_irc not found.

FATAL: Module iptable_filter not found.

FATAL: Module iptable_mangle not found.

Done.

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> fatto.. riemerso e modprobato ma sempre not found..
> 
> Ho riprovato a lanciare lo script
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non devi modprobare nulla, visto che li hai messi come built-in nel kernel.   e spero che dopo aver compilato il kernel lo hai salvato in boot.

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

sistemato..

Sìsì salvato in boot.. ovvio  :Razz: 

Non son messo così male con linux.. più o meno i passaggi per far andare un kernel li conosco (ho solo un dubbio su cosa serva il System.map e basta).

Coomunque.. è tutto a posto.

Ho compilato praticamente tutta la networking come modulo ed ora funge tutto a meraviglia ^^

In teoria si può lasciare built-in ma bisogna modificare lo script.. tanto per quanto mi riguarda lo lascio come modulo..

Grazie ^^

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> sistemato..
> 
> Sìsì salvato in boot.. ovvio 
> 
> Non son messo così male con linux.. più o meno i passaggi per far andare un kernel li conosco (ho solo un dubbio su cosa serva il System.map e basta).
> ...

  non volevo mica dire nulla su come tu fossi messo con Linux, ho solo detto ciò che andrebbe fatto, e che a volte può capitare di dimenticare anche il più esperto di stò mondo, tutto qua.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho compilato praticamente tutta la networking come modulo ed ora funge tutto a meraviglia ^^
> 
> In teoria si può lasciare built-in ma bisogna modificare lo script.. tanto per quanto mi riguarda lo lascio come modulo..
> ...

 

ciauz

----------

